# UPlay daten vergessen, E-Mail Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar! Was nun?



## Sandercrab (12. Juli 2015)

*UPlay daten vergessen, E-Mail Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar! Was nun?*

Hallo

ich weiß nicht ganz recht, ob dieser Thread im richtigen "Forum" ist aber hab kein besseres auf die schnelle gefunden 

So nun erstmal was es mit der ganzen Sache auf sich hat:


Ich habe mir, als ich meinen ersten Computer gekauft habe, eine E-Mail Adresse angelegt.
Diese hatte ich bei dem früheren "Ovi".
Dieser Dienst (Ovi) war ein Karten Anbieter, welcher kurze Zeit später von Nokia aufgekauft wurde.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war noch alles schön und gut. Das blieb auch eine ganze Weile so.....
Jetzt wurde Nokia von Microsoft aufgekauft -> Der alte Nokia Mail Service wurde auch eingestellt (irgendwann im März diesen Jahres) und somit auch meine E-Mail Adresse, womit ich mich bei jeder von mir benötigten Sache registriert hatte (darunter Steam, Origin und auch UPLAY). Bei Steam und Origin hatte ich dran gedacht die E-Mail Adresse zu ändern, bei U-Play allerdings nicht. 

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist: Mein Bruder hat meinen U-Play Account mit genutzt, da er ein paar Spiele von mir auch gerne spielt und die Anmeldung meinerseits auf seinem PC nervte, wechselte ich kurzerhand das Passwort des Accounts zu einem mir und meinem Bruder bekannten Passwort. 
Dieses Passwort haben sowohl ich, als auch mein Bruder uns nicht lange gemerkt.
Die ganze Sache hatte mich nachdem mir dies auffiel nicht weiter gestört, da ich die U-Play Spiele eigentlich nicht weiter benötigt hatte. Damals, in genau diesem Moment.

Jetzt würde ich liebend gern die auf meinem U-Play Account befindlichen Spiele erneut spielen, aber das kann ich ja leider nicht.

Hat irgendwer in dieser Richtung Erfahrung? 
Wenn ja wie hat er das damals angestellt alles wieder gerade zu biegen?

Gruß in großer Hoffnung 


Sandercrab

PS.: Alle Spiele die auf meinem U-Play Account existieren wurden über Steam gekauft (falls das wen interessiert/zum Fall beiträgt)


----------



## Laudian (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: UPlay daten vergessen, E-Mail Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar! Was nun?*

Schreib am besten eine Mail an den Support und schildere denen das genau so, wie uns hier. Außerdem legst du am besten gleich eine Kopie deines Personalausweises bei 

Wenn du dich nicht unter Hypnose doch noch an dein Passwort erinnerst, wird dir außer denen niemand weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Sandercrab (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: UPlay daten vergessen, E-Mail Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar! Was nun?*

Hmm ok, na das kann ja heiter werden 

Nur nochmal so ne Frage: Was bringt denen mein Personalausweis? Soweit ich weiß habe ich dort nie meinen vollen Namen hinterlassen..

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe, werde mich Morgen direkt ran machen und denen das Schildern 

Gruß


----------



## yingtao (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: UPlay daten vergessen, E-Mail Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar! Was nun?*

Schreib den U-Play Support an und schildere denen deinen Fall so wie hier (das mit deinem Bruder würde ich aber weg lassen da ich nicht weiß ob das Teilen mit Dritten laut AGB erlaubt ist) und sag denen auch deinen Steam Account. Du musst dem Support irgendwie beweisen das du wirklich der Besitzer des U-Play Accounts bist und da du die Spiele alle über Steam geholt hast können die ja sehen das die Lizenzen von dem Account mit deinem Steam Account verbunden sind.


----------



## Laudian (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: UPlay daten vergessen, E-Mail Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar! Was nun?*



Sandercrab schrieb:


> Nur nochmal so ne Frage: Was bringt denen mein Personalausweis? Soweit ich weiß habe ich dort nie meinen vollen Namen hinterlassen.



Dann hast du ein Problem, die können deinen Account ja nicht einfach an irgendjemanden rausgeben, da könnte ja jeder jeden Account übernehmen. Andere Möglichkeit wäre vlt. noch, dass du dir bei Seam die Seriennummer zu dem Spiel raussuchst und diese in deine Mail einfügst.


----------

